# First batch of Skeeter Pee, thinkign of trying Lime too.



## jdriver84 (Dec 14, 2011)

So I bought a couple of new 3 gallon carboys the other day, and started whipping up a batch of Lemon Skeet Pee tonight. I have no plans for the other carboy yet, and this being a very inexpensive recipe, i was thinking of throwing in a batch of lime to the other one. I'm assuming I can just take the exact lemon recipe and substitute RealLime for the RealLemon. Am I safe in this assumption?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 14, 2011)

What I did was use 1 btl. lemon juice. 1 btl. same amount of lime juice. After it cleared and aged just a bit to ensure yeast were dead I added some cans of frozen cranberry juice. 2 or 4 I forget. Have to check my blog. Let the pulp settle and bottle. The cans back sweetened it to 1.010

Here is link to my blog recipe

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/blog.php?b=17

All else same.


----------



## Sammyk (Dec 14, 2011)

I have 2 quarts of slurry I plan to use. Should that be added initially or should I wait 12 -24 hours?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 14, 2011)

No need to wait. Add sugar water to slurry and start away.


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 15, 2011)

JD, I haven't tried the lime but I remebered it mentioned.

I have however, followed Lons recipe eactly each time I have "peed" and sometimes I will toss in a can or two of frozen juice concentrate, or even some of your favorite juice to the batch. I am willing to bet an addition of pomegranate juice would be great.

Keep in mind this will alter the SG. It is up to you to adjust it when you add the sugar.

I like to add a can (11 oz) of apple raspberry, or cherry, frozen concentrate.

It will make your pee pink, but, to each his own!!! LOL

(PS, I too use 3 gallon carboys, (better bottles, because of my space limitations) so usually I start with a 3 1/2 gallon batch. What I mean is that I have several recipes already suited for this size carboy and would be happy to share.

Good luck!


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14318

heres the first thread I thnk we had in here regarding lime pee.

Scroll to the bottom of the screen of THIS post and you will see similar threads, thats where I got thisl ink from.


----------



## Sammyk (Dec 15, 2011)

This sounds wonderful!


----------



## FTC Wines (Dec 15, 2011)

I,m on mt 7th 5 gal. batch of SP. This time I made a cranberry wine last week, for next years Thanksgiving, & used the slurry for a cranberry/lemon/lime SP. And for the 1st time with SP, I transferred the cranberries, raisins, oranges in the straining bag into the Pee. It was in the cranberry for 5 days & now in the SP for 4, will take out today. SG is 1.015. Very fast SP fermentation @ 70* Great color, can't wait to taste, Roy


----------



## jdriver84 (Dec 21, 2011)

So I'm a few days in, SG arond 1.02 for both my limeand lemon batches, and I got to say, that limesmells like it has something dead in it, lol. What a disgusting stench. Ya, the lemon smells a little like fermentation, but right from day one that lime batch just smells awful, and not that sulphur smell either, but like rotting flesh, lol. I don't know how high I have my hopes for that stuff, but when I added my final shot of juice to each batch the other day, I decided to add 1/3 lemon juice to my lime too. Instead of going pure lime. I don't know if I could have handled that. The smell wasn't exactly saying "this is going to be delicious" Anyone else whos tried lime find the smell to be a little more potent than the lemon skeeter during fermentation?


----------



## FTC Wines (Dec 21, 2011)

The smells etc. were the same for my Pee's. But I only used 1 bottle of lime ILO the last bottle of lemon. My cranberry/lemon/lime SP has cleared perfectly. Will back sweeten next week. Roy


----------

